# On the square?



## JMartinez (Oct 11, 2013)

Brethren, I have been asking this to all masons I have met in and out of lodge. Now I'd like your opinions and comments. How far would you personally go on information that needs to be kept "on the square"?   In my personal opinion is I have taken and obligation to my brethren, the volume of sacred law I believe in, and to be supreme being, its not right for me to pick and choose.  What are your views on this subject. the answers I've gotten from other brothers are extremely interesting.


----------



## JJones (Oct 11, 2013)

I won't go into detail for obvious reasons but I believe our obligation tells us exactly what to do in this regard.


----------



## JMartinez (Oct 11, 2013)

JJones I agree entirely, thanks for your input 


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## DJGurkins (Oct 12, 2013)

The obligation is what I defer to. Brother you are right there are a lot of people that pick and chose what they want to obey.


----------



## PLAH3 (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm not a MM yet but I am one that believes the obligation is something that u live by. Although I am still working my way up I can't help but to be filled with anger when I see what is available to the public. I understand that we are not a secret society but a society with secrets however I feel that the OB is a law that should not on a sense be enforced but taken seriously. 

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Proudvet09 (Oct 12, 2013)

I believe there has been way too much put on the internet, if so much is been put in writing, the simple concept of ask 1 2 b 1 is no longer necessary

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## PLAH3 (Oct 12, 2013)

I completely agree. I'll be honest I read a lot prior to joining not thinking that it was wrong but as I am still going through I'm asking/answering questions and older brothers wonder how I know these things. Although I know you can only get so far without being officially taught I still feel that there is too much information out there. Although I wish there was a way to reverse that I can't help to think that it helps in a way. I feel that some information (correct information mind you) can help persuade the right future brother as well as deter those who wish to do wrong by our fraternity. I've heard stories of how things were done "back in the day" and to be honest with you comparing those stories to what I am seeing now I feel that things are going down hill. Now I want to say that I mean no disrespect to anyone I'm an FC going for proficiency on Monday so I hope I don't offend anyone or come off wrong. I am currently in the Air Force as well and have heard stories of how its gotten soft and how it negatively affects the whole and I hope that that doesn't happen to us.  

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Proudvet09 (Oct 12, 2013)

I too am a FCM, and will be going for proficiency in a week and I truly believe in learning the way our brothers before us did and staying true to the past and remaining true in the future.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## PLAH3 (Oct 12, 2013)

I'm glad that the future of Masonry feels strong about the pledge we made, not saying older ones didn't or that all future ones do. I just feel that when we move up in the society it'll continue to go in the right direction. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## Proudvet09 (Oct 12, 2013)

Stay true to the craft, and even more a brother mason and when the time comes let us take our future brothers and instill the values and discipline as we have, I am also an army veteran

Sent from my SPH-L710 using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## PLAH3 (Oct 12, 2013)

True that. And good luck on your proficiency. 

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Proudvet09 (Oct 13, 2013)

Just wanted to add my best of wishes to you also brother on your work

My Freemasonry HD


----------



## Brother_Steve (Oct 13, 2013)

Proudvet09 said:


> I believe there has been way too much put on the internet, if so much is been put in writing, the simple concept of ask 1 2 b 1 is no longer necessary
> 
> My Freemasonry HD


exposes have been made and availible for centuries in the library.

You wont be able to get into a lodge using what is out there.


----------



## ejay0927 (Oct 13, 2013)

I agree with some of you who've expressed being upset about all the media available to the public. Before I became a MM I did look for information on masonry first to get a better understanding before joining and a lot of the info was very horrific and almost caused me not to join. A lot of the info is just speculations from ppl that are not masons or from former masons who got kicked out of the fraternity. It's so sad how much reticule we as masons get just for keeping certain things about our fraternity a secret smh


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## PLAH3 (Oct 13, 2013)

I hate that society has the mindset of "if you will not tell me then I will make something up." As I stated before I am a firm believer in enforcing our OB. I mean look at the story of the temple. Hiram sacraficied everything to conceal the secrets and that was from his own people. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using My Freemasonry HD mobile app


----------



## AllenLeeWilliams (Oct 13, 2013)

JJones said:


> I won't go into detail for obvious reasons but I believe our obligation tells us exactly what to do in this regard.



I agree with JJones. 


Allen Lee C. Williams
Lodge 626


----------



## JJones (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm not too worried about what's available to the public.  To be honest, there's so much misinformation out there that it's very difficult for the uninitiated to separate fact from fiction.


----------



## mglover (Oct 13, 2013)

If you don't take the obligation serious what do you take serious, maybe you should ask your self are you really your brothers keeper


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## leonsilva (Oct 13, 2013)

You still have to be a mason, in order to understand what is masonry, people can read all the material available and still not understand anything


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## mglover (Oct 13, 2013)

So true my brother


My Freemasonry HD


----------



## rpbrown (Oct 14, 2013)

I follow the obligation.


----------



## Bro. Michael (Dec 10, 2013)

Before saying anything, I remember my obligations and ask myself, "will anyone seeing/hearing this know anything of the secrets of the Fraternity for having seen/heard it that they didn't know before?"

example:

your question alludes to Masonry, but it does not reveal anything. As to what not to say, I cannot give an example for obvious reasons, but suffice it to say that if one remembers and honors his obligations, then he will not do wrong.


----------

